# i really have no knack for this



## guff (Apr 23, 2009)

but my 10 month old son, samuel really loves him.............

365 special and my stihl 081c.............i'm gonna get the book from bailey's and learn some tips and techniques before i just walk away......

but man, some of you guys have created some incredible stuff!!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## carvinmark (Apr 27, 2009)

You're getting it, practice. Next time try to concentrate on putting the ears at 11:00 and 1:00. This really helps with the looks.


----------

